# Simple Tip.....quick Rename !!



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

For the guys who don't know.....to help manage the files you've downloaded from the net.  

Instead of right clicking on a file & then selecting Rename from the menu window, just left click on the file & press th F2key.  

The filename is then selected & ready to exit.  


What other quick tips like this do we know ??


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

ok, I don't get this shortcut, all I do is highlight the file, and rename is enabled by default.

anyway, here's a quicky, highlight an icon on your desktop, hit alt+enter...come back and tell everyone how you like that...

here's a problem...I've posted some incredible shortcuts on this forum with not a yay or a nay...seems I'm either thinking what I have is no good, or nobody cares, therefore, no feedback, no posting...sorry


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy perris

"anyway, here's a quicky, highlight an icon on your desktop, hit alt+enter...come back and tell everyone how you like that... "

tried that one... same as right click and properties  ...yes/no ?

buck


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2002)

Joe2cool and perris,
Thanks for the quick tips. They are noticed and very much appreciated. I'm always looking for ways to do things differently or faster.

Don


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by whoever]
> *Joe2cool and perris,
> 
> tried that one... same as right click and properties ...yes/no ?
> ...


_

yes, but much faster...that's the idea_


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

ok, finally got some feedback, so this one will be an all time favorite if you use system restore as your registry backup, I do, and this saves a ton of time.;

put the system restore as a shortcut on your desktop with this target;

%SystemRoot%\System32\restore\rstrui.exe

now that is the nuts...tell me how you like this, I have 30 pages of this stuff


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

ok, I'm assuming I'm going to get some feedback on that restore shortcut, so here's something while I'm waiting for my payment(as I said, yay or nay, any feedback i payment to me)

the absolute easiest removal of mesenger is to cut and paste this into run...unbelievable;

RunDll32 advpack.dll,LaunchINFSection %windir%\INF\msmsgs.inf,BLC.Remove


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by perris:_
> *ok, I'm assuming I'm going to get some feedback on that restore shortcut, so here's something while I'm waiting for my payment(as I said, yay or nay, any feedback is payment to me)
> 
> the absolute easiest removal of mesenger is to cut and paste this into run...unbelievable;
> ...


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy again* perris*

I also like a good tip and/or trick but...

the real tip would be to explain any secrets how you use the system restore to backup your registry

the tip about system restore on your desktop is just another shortcut which you can make for almost any system tool or app.

right click the program or app select properties and copy the target line then paste into a new desktop shortcut

keep the tips coming... even if they do not reply people still look ( look at the views column on the main page of each category) 

buck


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buck52:_
> *Howdy again perris
> 
> I also like a good tip and/or trick but...
> ...


buck, this method would not work for system restore ( a very hard target to find ), or if you're in the registry alot, it would also not work for a shortcut to the regeistry either..(shortcut; C:\WINDOWS\regedit.exe ) or computor management ( %SystemRoot%\system32\compmgmt.msc /s )...or device manager ( %windir%\system32\mmc.exe c:\windows\system32\devmgmt.msc )

thank you, thank you very much


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

And I'm posting this shortcut all by itself, because this is the single best gui tweak a computor user can have (ha...in my opinion, of course)

*A RESTART OM YOUR DESKTOP...THAT'S THE ABSOLUTE*

TARGET

shutdown -r -t 0


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by perris:_
> *
> 
> sorry, double post*


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

I just give up...sorry guys, not gonna show up much...sorry


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy again perris

*"buck, this method would not work for system restore ( a very hard target to find )"*

"hard" ?

Start/All Programs/Accessories/System Tools... right click System Restore and select properties










buck


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

pretty good, I did it differantly...huh, whoda thunk...let me ask you something tho...what are you saying to me...I'm saying this is an incrdible shortcut...most people don't even think about doing it, till they read about it.

I understand that alot of tweaks people post might not help you personally...is that your issue?...I'd like to see what anyone considers cool, and be happy when they post it

for instance, alternate plus enter to get properties...even simpler then what you came up with for properties...lots of people know it, more people don't...so what exactly are you saying?

anyway, that's a rhetorical question...we both know our purpose is to healp, and learn at the same time...

to change the subject, there is no feed back on posts at this site, it's very hard to come back, althought this was fun dialogue with you...I'll pop in once a week or so...good luck


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by perris:_
> *ok, I don't get this shortcut, all I do is highlight the file, and rename is enabled by default.
> 
> anyway, here's a quicky, highlight an icon on your desktop, hit alt+enter...come back and tell everyone how you like that...
> ...


Cool I like the alt+enter shortcut. 
Thanks perris


----------



## willo (Dec 27, 2000)

You guys have got to realize just by checking the views that your posts are being looked at.
Personally, I check most of the tips and appreciate the ones which apply to my OS, and I rarely post back. But, just in case you feel unappreciated, "thanks much", keep up the good work.


----------



## willo (Dec 27, 2000)

Alt + enter accomplishes nothing on my 98se. I don't often use keyboard shortcuts perhaps this sys. doesn't like me.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by willo:_
> *Alt + enter accomplishes nothing on my 98se. I don't often use keyboard shortcuts perhaps this sys. doesn't like me. *


I have 98se and it works.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy again perris

*"I'm saying this is an incrdible shortcut"*

no issue  just your definition of incredible and hard are very different than mine

buck


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

now now now, that's a cheap shot, isn't it, and that smiley doesn't help...AS EVERY INCREDIBLE SHORTCUT WILL HAVE SOME PEOPLE THAT IT DOESN'T HELP, you pointing that out only begs the question, doesn't it.

shheeeesh...if you can't use a shortcut, but see the merit of it, why on earth would you criticize it?... say it doesn't help you, that'll do the trick...plus, I've already told you, you were right, and the shortcut was easier to find then I thought it was, so, you didn't want me to post it becauase it's easy to find once you've realized you want it?Realizing it can be done, and how usefull it is is the incredible part, isn't it...I don't know where you're coming from this. 

nevermind...like I said, I am enjoying this dialougue with you, as it seems to be at least some sort of feedback...(no offence, heewee)


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

*HANDBAGS AT TEN PACES !!!*


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

perris,

No offence taken.


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

ahh feedback, yay or nay, I love feedback, so here's another one;

ok, here's something a lot of you know, most of you don't (I hope I cut off some criticism with that disclaimer, hehe)

the absolutely easiest method for changing the home page is to grab the little icon that's in front of the url in the address bar, and drop it into the home icon that's on your toolbar...or, if you want to take ithe icon from your favorites list, it'll work from there also.


----------



## willo (Dec 27, 2000)

Hey, that might be a great, incredible shortcut, but I haven't got a system restore in my tools file. So I'd like to think that would qualify as being "hard". However, if I did have it It'd really be incredible.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy again perris

more feedback 

*"why on earth would you criticize it?... "*

not criticizing it...and I see it's merit along with the thousands of other shortcuts that can be made...

just don't think it's incredible

*joe2cool*

"HANDBAGS AT TEN PACES !!! " 

buck


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buck52:_
> *Howdy again perris
> 
> more feedback
> ...


*

ahhh haaa you must not do sustem restore backups that often, otherwise you'd understand just how incredible this is...so now I get it.

for instance, the simpler the tip, the more amazing it becomes if it's a super saver...this is just that.

thank you, thankyou very much*


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Can't stop chuckling at your use of the word incredible

I have never had to use System Restore...now that's incredible 

buck


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buck52:_
> *Can't stop chuckling at your use of the word incredible
> 
> I have never had to use System Restore...
> ...


see...we agree...how could this possibly be incredible to someone that doesn't use the utility...if you do start using it, that's when you'll finally get it.

as I said before

thank you, thankyou very much

(also havin fun)


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

*"we agree..."*

never 

only speaking for myself...it's just another shortcut that is as easy to make as most others... if you want it

buck


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by buck52:_
> *"we agree..."
> 
> never
> buck *


ahha I was wrong, you just don't get it...never will...sorry


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Here is another you may or may not know..in I/E if you have a wheel mouse...go to a webpage....hold down ctrl....and move the wheel back and forth to change the font size ... incr.....errr...cool !  ...Rhett


----------



## jakoval (Oct 28, 2001)

Rhett:
In Opera, the same thing (Ctrl+wheel) zooms the whole page (text+images).


----------



## mischiefschild (Apr 20, 2002)

Hey all,

perris, don't stop coming to TSG because you dont get alot of reply's, especially in this thread, people browse it, then do it, then say cool and go on. This is one of the best tech sites I have found, I am sure that if you give it a chance that you will enjoy it as well, so hang around.

Now it wouldnt be right for me not to give a Quick Reference:

Ctrl+Esc​ This brings up the start menu, and to take one more step hit the first letter of the start menu option you want to open it..

ENJOY

MC


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mischiefschild:_
> *Hey all,
> 
> perris, don't stop coming to TSG because you dont get alot of reply's, especially in this thread, *


tha

hi mis...

I appreciate the effort, but that's like saying "please keep putting your products out...people will take them, without thinking of paying...that's just the way they are...sorry, mis...I need to get payed...

ok, last try, I must get payed;

that blue toolbar up top, that does so little? lets rebrand it...do this;

In Registry key HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main, add or change the value named Window Title, changing its current data which may be none, but whatever it is, change it to this exactly; "PERRIS THE MAGNIFICENT" 
with or without the qoutes, it'll work just the same

IF YOU DO THAT EXACTLY, THIS'LL BE ONE OF MY ABSOLUTELY FAVORITE TWEAKS


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

miss as far as your little tip...I love keyboard shortcuts...I hate using the mouse, so thanx

now, I live in the computor world...got here because of my need for instant gratification...my incredible post has been up for what to me feels like forever...(1 1/2 hrs!!!), and no pay...mis's cool shortcut...I'm the only one who's responded for who knows how long?.

so, call me selfish, impatient, whatever, ...I can't take this apathy...

sorry, don't bother to start a dialogue with me, I won't be coming back...sorry


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

I am amazed by how many people come here and want responses NOW. It seems that people think we are all just sitting on the edge of our chairs waiting to respond !

Anyway .... : HERE : is a list of handy keyboard shortcuts for those who don't want them one at a time....Rhett


----------



## mischiefschild (Apr 20, 2002)

perris,



> I appreciate the effort, but that's like saying "please keep putting your products out...people will take them, without thinking of paying...that's just the way they are...sorry, mis...I need to get payed...


 I am sorry that you feel that way, and feel that you could 
be a good asset here at TSG, but I am not one to grovel at 
the feet of anyone, or beg, so have a good one, party on, 
and dont be annoyed if you find that on a *Forum* instant 
gratifacation is hard to come by. Most people dont just sit 
and wait around on a forum, they make a post, check the threads,
recheck their post,then go do something else for awhile.

MC


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

Another quick way to rename a file...

Simply left click twice on the file (not fast enough to be a double click.... once to highlight it, then again to rename). This also works for renaming icons on your desktop.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

As well as the ones listed here, and that informative link that Rhett gave, of which I'll bookmark at home, these are what I use on the Web

Alt D: Takes you to the Address bar, to type a new one in

F6: as above

Alt A: opens Favourites

Ctrl D: Bookmark.

Regards

eddie


----------



## jabarnut (Jun 26, 2002)

I can't believe I just read that entire thread!

Heck, I have my system restore intentionally disabled

Yea, all kinds of shortcuts are cool, but isn't it funny that no matter how many "shortcuts" we make, we still spend the same amount of time sitting in front of these darn computers.

Ultimately, how much *Time* are we saving?

PS- This reply was all in fun Have a great day! ( Or evening, depending on where you are!)

(Edit) Oh- and speaking of "Time"- have you had a chance to check This out?

"These are the days of our lives"


----------



## willo (Dec 27, 2000)

I wonder how long it took to do that! Check his home site @:http://yugop.com


----------



## jabarnut (Jun 26, 2002)

Gotta love what looks like a dead fly in the numerals 6-8 on that silly clock I posted.

Yea, his site is something.


----------

